# Worth visiting Australia for only ten days?



## Synergy (Feb 21, 2020)

We are considering visiting Australia this fall - end of September into the beginning of October.  Our primary goal would be to see the great barrier reef, but we'd likely fly into Sydney and drive up.  We would plan to return in the next few years to see more of Australia and visit New Zealand. 

A lot of people don't recommend a short trip, which I understand - but that would mean putting off until retirement, which is many years away for us.  What do you guys think?


----------



## SandyPGravel (Feb 21, 2020)

If you can afford it, go for it.  Australia is huge.  Even if you were there for a month it probably wouldn't be enough time.

Also, if you get a chance read the book _In a Sunburned Country: Bill Bryson_ Hilarious


----------



## CPNY (Feb 21, 2020)

Synergy said:


> We are considering visiting Australia this fall - end of September into the beginning of October.  Our primary goal would be to see the great barrier reef, but we'd likely fly into Sydney and drive up.  We would plan to return in the next few years to see more of Australia and visit New Zealand.
> 
> A lot of people don't recommend a short trip, which I understand - but that would mean putting off until retirement, which is many years away for us.  What do you guys think?


I’ll give ya one better....... I live in nyc. I went to Sydney for 5 days last year. whatever go for a week!. Hit two cities and head home. It’s fine. Some people feel like you have to spend months in a place. I live in nyc and i still haven’t seen everything here. Life is short, who cares if you’re trip is! I know people who “hold off” from going places because they “need at least 2 weeks!”. Meanwhile, I’ve been to those places 4 times to their none!

family member: you’re going to Europe again?
me: yup
FM: for how long?
me: a long weekend
FM: that’s too short! I need to go for two weeks
Me: how many times have you gone? 
FM: well, none because I need to plan it, I want to be there for 2 weeks. 
me: I’ve been there over 2 months when you add all the times I’ve gone, soooo what ya waiting for? Just go!

I get that some people travel differently and don’t want to be rushed. But life is short, if you have an opportunity, take it! You may have seen enough to say you never want to go back. Have to been to Asia? South America? New Zealand? Europe? Africa? The world is big, we work and have limited holiday! in the words of captain jack sparrow.....”take what ya can, give nothing back” ok we’ll that last part maybe not so much. Always give back haha. But you get it. Take the trip!


----------



## melissy123 (Feb 21, 2020)

The distance between Sydney and Cairns/Port Douglas, which is the main point from which boats to the Great Barrier Reef, is really really far to drive.  We are looking into this for a 2021 trip, to tack on time to a cruise to New Zealand, and found that airfare between Cairns and Sydney will run under $150 round trip.


----------



## Synergy (Feb 21, 2020)

Haha, I agree completely, and I'm thrilled to hear someone else is willing to travel the same way.   We take a lot of short trips, instead of a couple longer ones - it works for us.  I figure as long as we're expecting to return in the future, we can get away with a shorter trip.  Just wanted some validation =p


----------



## Synergy (Feb 21, 2020)

melissy123 said:


> The distance between Sydney and Cairns/Port Douglas, which is the main point from which boats to the Great Barrier Reef, is really really far to drive.  We are looking into this for a 2021 trip, to tack on time to a cruise to New Zealand, and found that airfare between Cairns and Sydney will run under $150 round trip.



I haven't researched extensively, but I think the initial plan is to drive up to Brisbane or Gold Coast, and take one of the 4-5 night reef cruises that takes you up the coast.  Pricing and reviews would decide if that's how it ends up working out - we definitely anticipated flying back to Sydney, and wouldn't be opposed to flying both ways.  We enjoy exploring by car, though, so if we're looking at 12 hours, we'll do it.  Thirty, we'll be hopping on a flight, lol.


----------



## melissy123 (Feb 21, 2020)

Ooh, a reef cruise trip sounds interesting... let me know what you find.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 21, 2020)

We have been to Australia twice, both on longer trips. However, I think ten days would still work given what you plan to see. My initial thought was to fly up to Cairns since it is a very long drive. However, you would see the country the same as if you drive. 

If you can afford flying business class (cash or miles) to get to and from Australia I highly recommend it. It is a very long flight.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Cornell (Feb 21, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’ll give ya one better....... I live in nyc. I went to Sydney for 5 days last year. whatever go for a week!. Hit two cities and head home. It’s fine. Some people feel like you have to spend months in a place. I live in nyc and i still haven’t seen everything here. Life is short, who cares if you’re trip is! I know people who “hold off” from going places because they “need at least 2 weeks!”. Meanwhile, I’ve been to those places 4 times to their none!
> 
> family member: you’re going to Europe again?
> me: yup
> ...


I love this.  Exactly how I travel.  I cannot take that much time off from work.  And I like to finish trips and an up-note -- not when we are all getting sick of each other and cranky to be home.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 22, 2020)

Synergy said:


> Haha, I agree completely, and I'm thrilled to hear someone else is willing to travel the same way.   We take a lot of short trips, instead of a couple longer ones - it works for us.  I figure as long as we're expecting to return in the future, we can get away with a shorter trip.  Just wanted some validation =p


What if future circumstances hinder you from ever returning. You can always say “good thing we went that one time”.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 22, 2020)

10 days is a decent amount of time to acclimate to the time zone and see something. We visited Taiwan and Japan in 8 days from the west coast a few years ago and it seemed like a much longer trip. We saw a lot.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 22, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> 10 days is a decent amount of time to acclimate to the time zone and see something. We visited Taiwan and Japan in 8 days from the west coast a few years ago and it seemed like a much longer trip. We saw a lot.


I was in Sydney for 5 days and I feel like I saw a lot as well.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 22, 2020)

I would absolutely go. You won't see everything, so best to pick one or two things you really want to see. If the coast is your main interest, I would consider flying directly there from the US. Stay for 4-5 days, then fly or drive to Sydney for 4-5 days, then fly home from there. That will potentially save you a travel day going between Sydney and Brisbane, which is important for a shorter trip imo.

I almost certainly wouldn't drive between cities in Australia (and didn't when we went) because flights are cheap and drives are long, but if that is of interest as an activity I wouldn't discourage it.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 22, 2020)

I would not drive Sydney to Cairns when you only have a 7 to 10 days. The shortest route (but not along the coast) is about 1,500 miles. Only in large cities do you find more than 2 lane Highways. Think traveling in the USA in the 1950's and 1960's. 2 lane Highways that go through towns not around them. We have been Downunder 4 times in 9.5 years. Just got back from a 3 week trip. 2 weeks on Tasmania and 1 week Melbourne. Our first trip was 1 week Syndey and 1 week Coffs Harbour. Our next trip was 10 days Fiji and 10 days Rotorua, North Island, New Zealand. Our 3rd trip was 1 week Rotorua, 1 week Pahia, Bay of Islands, North Island, New Zealand, 1 week Hobart Tasmania, and 1 week Sydney. Yes we are retired. But we were not retired for our first 2 trips. Patti had fallen in love with Tasmania and Wombats. It does not hurt that some of the best whisky made in the World is made in Tasmania.

Also you need to recognize that weather patterns in Australia are changing drastically.  But generally the best time of the year to see Sydney is not the best time of the year to see Cairns. Traditionally during the Australia summer (our winter) is the best time to see Sydney, Melbourne, and Tasmania. But that time of the year is the rainy season in Cairns. Cairns is in the Tropics. Of course this year in NSW they had huge fires and then heavy rains with a lot of flooding.

This year traveling during their summer the highs were mainly in the 60's, with lots of clouds, and ocassionally heavy rain.

So make your plans with the best information you can get. But I would suggest flying into Brisbane and then traveling to the Great Barrier Reef. If your primary goal is to see the Great Barrier Reef before it goes away.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 23, 2020)

I'll suggest a different point of view: in life, there are a lot of places I've made notes to go to someday. 
That list is now far too long.  

If you have the means to go now, and it works within your budget - go for it.  Who knows when you may be able to get to Australia again?
If this trip might compromise several other vacations in your near future - that becomes a tougher call to make. 

10 days in Australia (in the hand) is better than maybe vacationing there in the future (in the bush)....


----------



## TTSDavid (Sep 18, 2020)

Well, if you have to wait until retirement to do so, it's better to travel now than to wait. 

Sometimes the more we procrastinate things (especially trips) the harder it is to make them happen.  Australia has many places to discover but if you plan your trip well before you arrive, I think you will be able to see at least the most important places.

Good luck!


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 18, 2020)

No question.   Go!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 18, 2020)

fly, don't drive.  That is a long way.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 18, 2020)

Oh well maybe next year.


----------



## Synergy (Sep 19, 2020)

Yes, this did not age well.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 19, 2020)

Synergy said:


> Yes, this did not age well.


Sooooo what? No trip to Australia? Lol.


----------



## dhole (Sep 19, 2020)

We did Australia and New Zealand in 22 days in 2017.  Flew into Sydney from Iowa, spent 2 days touring Sydney, flew to Auckland, toured for a day,  boarded the Celebrity Solstice 14 day cruise covering East coast of both islands around southern tip and Tasmania, Melbourne and back to Sydney, straight from ship to airport, fly to Cairns, rest overnight, cruise to Great Barrier Reef; Snorkel, snuba, even a helicopter ride! OUTSTANDING!!!  Back to Cairns for dinner.  Next morning, fly back to Sydney, overnight at Airport, fly home. Greatest trip we ever did!


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 19, 2020)

We went to Australia and New Zealand for 10 days and it felt like we saw a lot. We stayed in Sydney for 3 days, Hamilton Island for 4 days and Auckland for 3 days. It was worth it to me.


----------



## dmurray007 (Sep 19, 2020)

A trip to Austria, which I would highly recommend, I would suggest checking the requirements for entry under the present covius conditions. my understanding is Austria is not open for nonessential travel.


----------



## overthehill (Sep 19, 2020)

Synergy said:


> We are considering visiting Australia this fall - end of September into the beginning of October.  Our primary goal would be to see the great barrier reef, but we'd likely fly into Sydney and drive up.  We would plan to return in the next few years to see more of Australia and visit New Zealand.
> 
> A lot of people don't recommend a short trip, which I understand - but that would mean putting off until retirement, which is many years away for us.  What do you guys think?



Having spent 7 weeks down under with four in Australia, followed by three weeks ten years later, I offer a few suggestions. Don't plan on wasting time driving between cities or locations in Australia. Plan on flying as the country is as big or bigger than the continental US. We used Virgin Australia on both trips and found them less expensive than other airlines and with schedules which worked in our itinerary.. On our first trip we drove 3,800 miles, driving between cities. With two lane roads throughout, the only freeways (many tolled) being in major cities, driving can be a challenge if you haven't driven on the left side of a road. If you elect to drive, be extra careful at dusk and dawn when Kangaroos can be a hazard on the roads. If you hit one, you might total your car.
Pick the cities and sights you want to visit/see then prioritize them. With only 10 days, you want to pick no more than three locations to visit and spend a minimum of two nights (preferably three) in each location to give you time to see the sights you want to see. The Great Barrier Reef is a good goal but understand when you sail over it, you don't see much. If you can afford the cost, take a helicopter ride to get above the reef and learn about it from knowledgeable pilots. If you are divers, there are many locations providing spectacular opportunities for diving with guides. If you are booking hotels on your own, look up wotif.com, a web site offering the best rates for hotels in country. When you find a hotel on that site, go to the hotel site and compare rates for comparison shopping. We saved a considerable amount in both Australia and New Zealand using wotif.com. Have fun! Australia is a delightful country with very friendly, and helpful, people. P.S. I should add that I submitted reviews about all the timeshares we stayed in during our visits in both Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Sep 19, 2020)

We went to Australia back in '00. I think we were gone form 10-13 days but I had a meeting to attend in Sydney for 5 days. We toured the Syndeny area on our own during our free time. I usually like to freewheel it when I travel but we were with another couple and di not have a lot of time to plan. We went thru Swain Travel who did a great job. We went to the outback (Alice Springs), then to Ayar's Rock, Cairn's (Port Douglas and the Great Barrier Reef), and finally back to Sydney to fly back to the US. We flew to every location because of the distance between locations; each flight was about 3 hours or more. I was happy we flew because we still spent time on the road seeing the countryside but got to see more than if we had driven.


----------



## PDX Matthew (Sep 19, 2020)

I am a US/Australian dual citizen living in the USA. 10 days is short, but you can have a great vacation. Please be aware that right now, even Australian citizens are having significant difficulty getting flights to Australia, the Australian government is only permitting 4,000 arrivals per month. All arrivals are required to quarantine for 14 days in a hotel near their arrival airport, at their own expense. This situation is unlikely to change until a COVID-19 vaccine is widely available. Please visit the Australian Health website  before making any travel plans. Do not plan to travel in the next 12 months.


----------



## remowidget (Sep 19, 2020)

I wouldn't go for only 10 days, but for me it is because the flight is so long. That's just me though. Anywho. We drove from Brisbane to Port Douglas, for the same reason you want to. I think we saw one kangaroo on that drive, no other special animals. Lots of sugar cane and banana plantations. I wouldn`t say good scenery. Lots of four lane roundabouts going the wrong direction. Lol. I'm glad to have done it, but wouldn't do it again. IMHO, you would be far and away better to spend the extra time taking more great barrier reef excursions than several days driving. Of course, make sure you get a day in an Australian zoo.

Also, Sydney was our least favorite stop. We spent five nights there and did enjoy the Zoo, but didn't really love anything else. Just a big city. We loved Brisbane and Melbourne.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 19, 2020)

We spent 12 days a few years ago. Flew from LA to Ayers Rock and spent 2 days, then flew to Cairns and spent 5 days. Did 2 days on the Barrier Reef, 1-day Karunda Railway, 1 day a zoo then flew to Sydney and spent 5 days.  Main impediment to how much time to spend was the long plane flight. It was about 20 hours from the time we left our house until we arrived at Ayers Rock. 10 days with 5 days each in Sydney and Cairns would be doable.


----------



## MarciaS (Sep 19, 2020)

Synergy said:


> We are considering visiting Australia this fall - end of September into the beginning of October.  Our primary goal would be to see the great barrier reef, but we'd likely fly into Sydney and drive up.  We would plan to return in the next few years to see more of Australia and visit New Zealand.
> 
> A lot of people don't recommend a short trip, which I understand - but that would mean putting off until retirement, which is many years away for us.  What do you guys think?


We have made 2 trips to Australia, one for a month on the East Coast, and one for a month on the West Coast, both using timeshares in various places.  There is so much to see that you can concentrate in one spot or go back many times.  Like the US there is much variety, depending on your interests, and 10 days is a good length of time to have a taste of Spring in OZ.


----------



## Synergy (Sep 19, 2020)

We still intend to do this trip, but 2021 looks unlikely, and 2022 is a looong ways away. Nice to look forward to, though!

As for the driving...  If someone from elsewhere wanted to visit both Seattle and Southern California, I'd definitely recommend that they consider flying into one and drive to the other - despite it being a 1300mi trip.  If someone was visiting, say, Austin and New Orleans, I'd 100% recommend they hop on a plane - even at half the distance. If the trip up from Sydney is more like the latter but longer and with slower roads, that certainly makes the decision easier.


----------



## spkjnr (Sep 19, 2020)

As an Australian, living in Melbourne ( under pretty severe COVID-19 restrictions right now .... ) I've a few comments.
It Is a long way to fly from North America to Australia - but it's the same distance for me to go to US.  Would I go to North America for a 10 day trip - absolutely.  Is it easier to do this business/ premium economy - absolutely.  But I would be thinking in terms of 10 days from arrival in North America to departure., not 10 days from leaving home to getting back.  

I plan o the basis that every day of inter-city travel is not being really part of a holiday trip, also day of arrival and departure.  
Let's say you were in mid- USA, flying from your home to a hub, arriving  LAX in time for customs formalities and late night departure.  14 or so hours later you arrive in Sydney, 2 hours customs/ baggage/ immigration, 1 hour to hotel.  Check in, shower ( you will need it. ).   Don't know about you, but after around 24 hours on the road, and around half day time zone change - the only place I'm going is to bed.

Re driving between major cities in Australia.  Just don't do it unless there are specific things you want to see, and then add a second day.
As an example for Adelaide- Melbourne my family allows 10 hours, Melbourne- Sydney 12 hours, these are two driver, very early morning  departure, good conditions, toilet fuel and fast food stops only times.  We have state based automobile associations, Queensland one has a good free travel planner here:-  https://www.racq.com.au/travel/trip-planner

Unfortunately I don't think we will be going anywhere outside Australia until 12 months after a vaccine becomes not only available but pretty much rolled out both here and wherever we are going. Same will apply to receiving overseas travellers in significant numbers.   Personally I don't think there is going to be a vaccine by 2 November 2020 ........

As to Australian travel right now - we have in total 8 states and territories, and pretty much hard borders in place between them right now.  Essentially no overseas travel, a quota for Australians retuning from overseas, and two weeks mandatory quarantine on arrival.  Even our most senior politicians have to self-isolate if travelling from Victoria to our national capital (Canberra).

Our travel industry will eventually open up, but one budget arm of major airline has folded, Virgin Australia effectively went bust.  I fear the days of cheap local airfares are gone for a decade..


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Sep 19, 2020)

I appreciate the information, @spkjnr. And, welcome to TUG. Australia has been our list to visit for a long time, and we'll eventually get there. As for now, it is highly unlikely we'll go anywhere outside of California before 2022. Not loving that, but I can wait...


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 19, 2020)

In the past 10 years we have made 4 trips down under. They were: 1. Sydney and Coffs Harbour (2 weeks); 2. Fiji and Roturua (3 weeks); 3. Rotorua, Pahia, Hobart, and Sydney (4 weeks); and, 4. Hobart and Melbourne (3 weeks). This last one was in February 2020 just before everything locked down.


----------



## ruhskis9713 (Sep 21, 2020)

Synergy said:


> We are considering visiting Australia this fall - end of September into the beginning of October.  Our primary goal would be to see the great barrier reef, but we'd likely fly into Sydney and drive up.  We would plan to return in the next few years to see more of Australia and visit New Zealand.
> 
> A lot of people don't recommend a short trip, which I understand - but that would mean putting off until retirement, which is many years away for us.  What do you guys think?



DO IT!  We drove from Sydney to Brisbane, then flew to Airlie Beach for a 3 day live-aboard that was wonderful.  You don't need to go all the way to Cairns.  Also visit Noosa if you have a chance.  We definitely DON'T recommend driving from Sydney to Cairns--almost 30 hours!


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’ll give ya one better....... I live in nyc. I went to Sydney for 5 days last year. whatever go for a week!. Hit two cities and head home. It’s fine. Some people feel like you have to spend months in a place. I live in nyc and i still haven’t seen everything here. Life is short, who cares if you’re trip is! I know people who “hold off” from going places because they “need at least 2 weeks!”. Meanwhile, I’ve been to those places 4 times to their none!
> 
> family member: you’re going to Europe again?
> me: yup
> ...



Before I retired I was living in Seattle.  I needed to travel, but only had weekends so one time I hopped on Amtrak, rode to Sacramento, wandered around for a few hours, then flew back to Seattle.  The next trip I rode Amtrak to Chicago, stepped out of the train station and walked a couple of blocks down the street to the subway stop.  Caught the subway to the airport and flew back home.

Sometimes you have to make the journey to the destination as much of the trip as the destination.


----------



## fotoiksk (Oct 2, 2020)

amazing...


----------



## JanT (Oct 2, 2020)

Do not put anything off until retirement if you can afford to travel now.  You don’t know what the future will bring and if for some reason you weren’t  able to go later you will kick yourself.  Speaking from experience!!


----------



## Synergy (Oct 2, 2020)

JanT said:


> Do not put anything off until retirement if you can afford to travel now.  You don’t know what the future will bring and if for some reason you weren’t  able to go later you will kick yourself.  Speaking from experience!!



We've always sworn by this.  He lost his dad at 56, which is incidentally his mandatory retirement age.  We've traveled more in our eleven years together than his parents did in almost forty.  I'm sure we'll have regrets someday, but travel and experiences won't be on the list.


----------

